# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  order problem

## kamka

I've ordered sth from an internet shop, and it's not been delivered, so I complained twice.
This time I got this reply, that I'm not quite sure I understand correctly, any help, please?  ::  
To ensure that your order is delivered quickly and isn't held up by customs clearance procedures, we create a replacement order with charges when an international order is lost, damaged, or incorrect. The charge for this order is $33.94. We're also refunding the same amount ($33.94) to your original order. Both the charge and refund will be applied to the credit card used on the original order; the refund should be processed within the next 2-3 business days.

----------


## paulb

> I've ordered sth from an internet shop, and it's not been delivered, so I complained twice.
> This time I got this reply, that I'm not quite sure I understand correctly, any help, please?  
> To ensure that your order is delivered quickly and isn't held up by customs clearance procedures, we create a replacement order with charges when an international order is lost, damaged, or incorrect. The charge for this order is $33.94. We're also refunding the same amount ($33.94) to your original order. Both the charge and refund will be applied to the credit card used on the original order; the refund should be processed within the next 2-3 business days.

 I can't explain what the company is thinking, but they say they will give you a charge and a credit on your credit card and send another item to you. That should mean that you don't pay any money. There is probably something about customs procedures that prevents them from sending an item for free, so they charge you for it and also give you a refund. 
In other words, you just have to wait a little longer.

----------


## kamka

I wonder if they do it on purpose to make it sounds so bloody complicated :/ 
anyway, thanks a lot  ::

----------

